# Anyone use pre-ground supermarket espresso coffee bean?



## mobile (Mar 11, 2015)

Occasionally I have visitors who ask for a latte, flat white or cappuccino. I usually buy freshly roasted beans and grind them fresh using my Iberital MC2. I've discovered over time however that most of my guests don't seem to be able to appreciate the subtle differences between different beans, so have decided I might as well give them cheaper supermarket bought ground espresso. I've tried a few and have found Taylors Espresso to be quite good. The grind is just about right for my Gaggia Classic non-pressurised basket and the taste is very palatable, especially in a milky coffee.

Does anyone else here use pre-ground supermarket espresso coffee bean and if so then what's your favourite?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I've got a few packets form the dark ages (or xmas presents from my sister which was a box set of different strength ground coffees) which I use in the French press. Also got a packet of Mocka in the fridge which probably needs chucking out as well. Have some Taylors whole beans in the cupboard which was a stop gap to getting some more fresh.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Taylor's espresso used to be my main coffee before this forum corrupted me


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Yeah... I can sort of relate.

I recently had a house full of builders (all nice chaps). Once they saw me pull drinks for my wife and her pal I got a string of requests for coffee rather than tea each day. Since I only ever have fresh beans in the house I was suddenly consuming vast amounts of good stuff. I felt mean begrudging them a decent drink, and in the end it became something of a ceremony with a proper pause for latte art and a ***. Maybe Taylor's would have been the right balance?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Instant for guests - they never ask for another one. It saves the decent stuff for me.

Bah


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Im gonna sound like a pompous twat ( again ) so sorry before i start

How much appreciation do they guests need to show to warrant fresh beans









I take pleasure in making a tasty cup for me or whoever passes by , if they drink it , all good ....

I don't expect them to ask me if i have changed to a kenyan this week ( i do tell em sometimes ...yes i am a pompous twat as ive said above )

After a period of time my friends coffee habits have changed a bit, they don't go to char bucks anymore , they have stopped taking sugar , and a couple of em have bought simple brew methods to use at home....some of em havent , i still serve em decent coffee and roll on, no matter what...


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

You've changed Boots


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

But then Boots you usually have a couple of different beans on the go each week. Probably no shortage of beans like some of us?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> You've changed Boots


In what way ......


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> But then Boots you usually have a couple of different beans on the go each week. Probably no shortage of beans like some of us?


Your choice if you have a shortage


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I don't have a shortage (usually try to keep at least a fortnights worth in stock) and never refuse family or guests a coffee using my fresh beans. Was referring to Daren etc who like to hold on to the 'decent' stuff!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> I don't have a shortage (usually try to keep at least a fortnights worth in stock) and never refuse family or guests a coffee using my fresh beans. Was referring to Daren etc who like to hold on to the 'decent' stuff!


He is a tight arse.....


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Lol!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

In fact I'd say I make more coffees for others than I consume myself. How's that for sharing?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Being in the building trade myself (plasterer) I noticed a Mocka pot at a customer's house when doing a job there and mentioned I ground my own etc.. The customers said she had just run out of ground for her filter machine so she was afraid that I had to make do with 'crap instant'. Wasn't bad I suppose.

Just finished a job today and they said when offering a cup of coffee it was 'excellent Kenyan coffee'. Was instant and probably 2 teaspoons to make it stronger. Wasn't struck to be honest but at least it was offered - some customers are complete stingy so an so's..

If I've got my machine warmed up and someone comes round I'll offer a cuppa.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Im gonna sound like a pompous twat ( again ) so sorry before i start
> 
> How much appreciation do they guests need to show to warrant fresh beans
> 
> ...


That's beautiful man, you're just trying to make the world a better place.

I'll try and take a leaf out of you book and not sigh when people ask for sugar or want to tip cold milk in it.


----------



## mobile (Mar 11, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> How much appreciation do they guests need to show to warrant fresh beans


Honestly, I don't think my guests would notice the difference between supermarket bought and fresh ground in a milky coffee. It's not that I'm a tight wad or anything - Taylor's certainly isn't the cheapest Morrisons sell







I never have much fresh beans to hand, as usually only myself that drinks espresso style coffees in my household, so I only buy in small quantities and it has to come mail order as no local coffee shop. An unscheduled visit from a few guests who want latte, cappuccino etc. can wipe out my supply.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> ...i still serve em decent coffee and roll on, no matter what...


Yeah. It's sort of a mission to quietly present people with the real deal, but I was pulling 10 extra shots a day over that period (5 guys for 9 weeks). That's a lot of coffee, and I confess I did flinch a bit the first week but then I embraced the new tradition we'd started. It was amusing when other guys from the same firm working on other local sites would drop in just to... They did a great job in the end. Perhaps it was the coffee


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Wow Obnic. Were you having to order fresh beans in, by the sack load?!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Roast your own and the dilemma then becomes whether you give your visitors the rested or the fresh out the roaster that morning







( tongue in cheek, of course.....)

John


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Im gonna sound like a pompous twat ( again ) so sorry before i start
> 
> How much appreciation do they guests need to show to warrant fresh beans
> 
> ...


I take pride in doing the same. Lots of reasons why- ultimately it feels good to share something that brings me joy with people who bring me joy. Guarantee they enjoy it, as long as they like coffee that is, and everyone appreciates the ritual that I've gone to as a host.... Its like a meal; having frozen food doesn't feel anywhere as 'special' as a well thought out and executed meal- particularly if you know that's what the individual is able to do, and more importantly, normally does.

Of course there are thousands more layers of complexity to the analogy and the point in itself, but general gist is such


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

mobile said:


> Does anyone else here use pre-ground supermarket espresso coffee bean and if so then what's your favourite?


In answer to your question, *LavAzza CREMA e GUSTO* http://www.lavazza.co.uk/uk/at-home/blends/crema-e-gusto.html

Ive tried lots of different preground espresso coffee and this is my favorite, readily available from most supermarkets, but we get ours from ASDA 2 x 250g for £5, it's cheaper if you get 2 packets at once.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> In answer to your question, *LavAzza CREMA e GUSTO* http://www.lavazza.co.uk/uk/at-home/blends/crema-e-gusto.html
> 
> Ive tried lots of different preground espresso coffee and this is my favorite, readily available from most supermarkets, but we get ours from ASDA 2 x 250g for £5, it's cheaper if you get 2 packets at once.


You changed your dig ( again ....) got rid of the new classic and back to an old unmodded one now ?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> You changed your dig ( again ....) got rid of the new classic and back to an old unmodded one now ?


Ive got both RI8161/40 & RI9403/18


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

mobile said:


> Occasionally I have visitors who ask for a latte, flat white or cappuccino. I usually buy freshly roasted beans and grind them fresh using my Iberital MC2. I've discovered over time however that most of my guests don't seem to be able to appreciate the subtle differences between different beans, so have decided I might as well give them cheaper supermarket bought ground espresso. I've tried a few and have found Taylors Espresso to be quite good. The grind is just about right for my Gaggia Classic non-pressurised basket and the taste is very palatable, especially in a milky coffee.
> 
> Does anyone else here use pre-ground supermarket espresso coffee bean and if so then what's your favourite?


Go away....!


----------



## mobile (Mar 11, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> Go away....!


That's not very friendly.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

mobile said:


> That's not very friendly.


Preground coffee, is bad enough.....supermarket preground is just....


----------



## mobile (Mar 11, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> Preground coffee, is bad enough.....supermarket preground is just....


I guess it's all a matter of taste. For example I have a Gaggia Classic, with a few mods and a Iberital MC2 grinder - so a reasonably cheap setup. I find the combination of both with some mail order beans to be perfectly good for my tastes; however, some people have to spend thousands on equipment to get to a point where they are satisfied. My guests seem to be more than satisfied with coffee that I would possibly not be, but none of them are coffee aficionados either. They always ask for coffee whenever they visit however, so it can't be all that bad. My work has a canteen that serves a franchised coffee and to be honest, even with the supermarket bought espresso beans, my latte and cappuccinos tastes better but plenty of people at work are more than happy to pay £1.50 for a small latte in the canteen and keep going back for more.

The opening of my original post was just to give a background, but what I was really looking for is to see if others use shop bough pre-ground, even if only occasionally, and if so then which one.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

mobile said:


> My guests seem to be more than satisfied with coffee that I would possibly not be, but none of them are coffee aficionados either. They always ask for coffee whenever they visit however, so it can't be all that bad.


It's always possible your tea is shite?


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

simontc said:


> I take pride in doing the same. Lots of reasons why- ultimately it feels good to share something that brings me joy with people who bring me joy. Guarantee they enjoy it, as long as they like coffee that is, and everyone appreciates the ritual that I've gone to as a host.... Its like a meal; having frozen food doesn't feel anywhere as 'special' as a well thought out and executed meal- particularly if you know that's what the individual is able to do, and more importantly, normally does.
> 
> Of course there are thousands more layers of complexity to the analogy and the point in itself, but general gist is such


I agree, would quite happily serve coffee all day long from the kitchen if it meant people were swayed from what they think is good coffee going to costa or similar!


----------



## mobile (Mar 11, 2015)

I sort of guessed I would get such a reaction here, afterall it is a coffee forum which would by definition attract serious coffee aficionados. I still intend keeping the good stuff for myself and the pre-ground for those who don't know better though









Thanks Jumbo Ratty for recommendation of LavAzza CREMA e GUSTO, perhaps my guests will be subjected to that next


----------



## mobile (Mar 11, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> It's always possible your tea is shite?


I still use loose leaf tea and a teapot, so those who like teabag sweepings might not like my tea


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

mobile said:



> Thanks Jumbo Ratty for recommendation of LavAzza CREMA e GUSTO, perhaps my guests will be subjected to that next


I wouldn't thank anyone for recommending that.


----------



## mobile (Mar 11, 2015)

I guess that I can take away from this thread that pretty much no one here likes pre-ground.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

mobile said:


> I guess that I can take away from this thread that pretty much no one here likes pre-ground.


Not being rude

Its just not vey good compared to what you can make grinding fresh


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I used to use pre-ground when I had the Dualit and no grinder, noticed a big difference when I got a grinder and used supermarket whole beans. Think I need a clear out as I still have some pre-ground filter coffee and a packet of Trucillo Moka in the fridge (making a mess everywhere)..

Might chuck it all in the compost bin, make it smell nice lol


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Rhys said:


> I used to use pre-ground when I had the Dualit and no grinder, noticed a big difference when I got a grinder and used supermarket whole beans. Think I need a clear out as I still have some pre-ground filter coffee and a packet of Trucillo Moka in the fridge (making a mess everywhere)..
> 
> Might chuck it all in the compost bin, make it smell nice lol


Plants have feelings you know!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

mobile said:


> Thanks Jumbo Ratty for recommendation of LavAzza CREMA e GUSTO, perhaps my guests will be subjected to that next


Lavazza crema e gusto, you want Lavazza crema e gusto!!


----------

